# Крупная форма для аккордеона



## Nikita Shikolov (15 Янв 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Помогите пожалуйста подобрать произведение крупной формы для готово-выборного аккордеона, ориентировочно для уровня 1-3 курса консерватории. Желательно чтобы хорошо воспринималось на слух.


----------



## grigoriys (16 Янв 2015)

Nikita Shikolov (15.01.2015, 23:29) писал:


> Желательно чтобы хорошо воспринималось на слух.


попробуйте обратить внимание на сонаты Моцарта и Гайдна


----------



## MAN (16 Янв 2015)

Nikita Shikolov (15.01.2015, 23:29) писал:


> Желательно чтобы хорошо воспринималось на слух.


Я прошу великодушного извинения, за то, что встреваю здесь со своими глупостями, но очень хочется уточнить, разве речь идёт не о музыке? А если о ней, то разве не странно специально оговаривать подобное предпочтение? Прямо духом Павлова повеяло вдруг.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Янв 2015)

Музыка она разная бывает.Сейчас таковой считается то ,что на пяти линейках записано. Вы послушайте подряд,ну хотя бы , пару сонат Банщикова. Вам сразу станет понятно,что имел ввиду Никита.


----------



## vev (18 Янв 2015)

*Новиков Игорь*, 

Вот-вот, при прослушивании Сонаты №2 указанного композитора постоянно вертелась фраза из мультфильма: "Ты пошто ж , мужичек, животину мучишь?"


----------



## grigoriys (18 Янв 2015)

grigoriys (16.01.2015, 12:26) писал:


> попробуйте обратить внимание на сонаты Моцарта и Гайдна


Это конечно не Банщиков и не Дербенко, но музыка этих авторов (Моцарта и Гайдна) очень хорошо воспринимается на слух, и в рамках 1-3 курсов консерватории на ней можно кое-чему научиться. Ну, конечно, если сессия горит попробуйте "Концертино" Репникова или "Дивертисмент" Бреме


----------



## Кконстантин (18 Янв 2015)

Музыку Венских классиков иногда играть не так и просто не зная стилистических особенностей тех времен. Но именно на Моцарте и Гайдне как не странно очень доходчиво и просто научиться понимать и исполнять произведения крупной формы. Еще советую - посмотрите в сторону Д. Скарлатти но это уже "неополитано"


----------



## MAN (19 Янв 2015)

Новиков Игорь (18.01.2015, 19:45) писал:


> Музыка она разная бывает.Сейчас таковой считается то ,что на пяти линейках записано. Вы послушайте подряд,ну хотя бы , пару сонат Банщикова. Вам сразу станет понятно,что имел ввиду Никита.


vev (18.01.2015, 19:56) писал:


> Вот-вот, при прослушивании Сонаты №2 указанного композитора постоянно вертелась фраза из мультфильма: "Мужичок, ты пошто животину тиранишь?"


Ладно, коли так, я просто постараюсь принять на веру, что не всякая музыка хорошо воспринимается при помощи слуха, но тогда подскажите пожалуйста, каким же органом чувств следует её воспринимать? Ну вот с тем же Банщиковым как быть, ведь его произведения, получается, надо не слушать, а... что с ними делать-то?


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2015)

MAN (19.01.2015, 07:34) писал:


> Ладно, коли так, я просто постараюсь принять на веру, что не всякая музыка хорошо воспринимается при помощи слуха, но тогда подскажите пожалуйста, каким же органом чувств следует её воспринимать? Ну вот с тем же Банщиковым как быть, ведь его произведения, получается, надо не слушать, а... что с ними делать-то?


Может просто не всем его музыку слушать надо?... Я, наверное, просто не дорос пока до нее... Есть ценители, вот пусть они и слушают и получают удовольствие

По-моему, не любой набор звуков может называться музыкой, даже если он собран воедино композитором. Существуют в природе "музыкальные произведения", которые мой слух воспринимает просто как набор звуков и не более  Увы, я несовершенен...


----------



## MAN (19 Янв 2015)

vev (19.01.2015, 09:32) писал:


> Существуют в природе "музыкальные произведения", которые мой слух воспринимает просто как...


Смурь? Вот и *sedovmika*, как я заметил, тоже не любые произведения жалует. .
vev (19.01.2015, 09:32) писал:


> Есть ценители, вот пусть они и слушают и получают удовольствие, а я пока не дорос


 А-а-а! Я кажется догадался. Автор темы должно быть хотел сказать: "Желательно чтобы хорошо воспринималось на слух не только ценителями".


----------



## Roman MAMAEV (19 Янв 2015)

А что пед этого аккордеониста делает на работе? Может пусть у него "шляпа дымится" какую сонату играть?!..


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Янв 2015)

Уважаемый МАН ! Один из моих преподавателей в институте ,довольно известный в баянном мире музыкант,называл подобного рода "шедевры" музыкальной диспепсией.Это было давно,но тенденция к таким творениям уже пошла. Я не хочу дискутировать на эту тему. Нет ни времени,ни желания. Но я с ним солидарен.По этой же причине я перестал со своими старшими учениками посещать фестиваль Ф.Липса "Баян и баянисты". Остался маленький ручеёк - Фестиваль "Гармоника -душа России" Где ещё царит в основном настоящий музыкальный дух.Но и туда влезли эти "невесты" Войтенковские.Уже ,слава богу, две их было на последнем. Может переведутся, в конце концов.Но в очередной раз лажанулись. После первого номера им опять, ту же фанеру поставили.Пришлось им по ходу концерта перебрёхиваться со звукооператором.Концерт "Волшебный аккордеон" в филиале музея Москвы (Провиантские склады).Рядом сидел Анатолий Беляев ( я с ним не знаком) ,но реакция его была аналогичной.Позор ! А весь концерт вытянули С.Ставицкая и В.Ушаков. Вот где есть всё ! Честь и хвала !


----------



## MAN (19 Янв 2015)

Игорь Николаевич, большое спасибо! Дискуссию затевать и я не собирался, однако же мнения музыкантов и профессиональных в особенности мне крайне интересны. А Вы однако удивили меня несказанно. То, что "Невесты" под фанеру играют, оказывается, кроме всего прочего ещё и Банщикова, - это, конечно, для меня совершенно ошеломительная новость.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Янв 2015)

Александр Николаевич ценю ваше чувство юмора. Но эти девицы даже на такое "творчество " не сподобились. Было что-то в стиле "а ля войтенко"с похаживаниеми по сцене и попытками изображать что-то танцевальное. Да,кстати в зале видел М. Лелюха ("Аккордеонист") и Олега Добротина.Я думаю,они тоже оценили.


----------



## Gross (19 Янв 2015)

Новиков Игорь (19.01.2015, 22:05) писал:


> две их было на последнем. Может переведутся,


Замуж, замуж, срочно замуж!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Янв 2015)

Gross (19.01.2015, 23:54) писал:


> Новиков Игорь (19.01.2015, 22:05) писал:
> 
> 
> > две их было на последнем. Может переведутся,
> ...


Может мужик умный попадётся,вразумит.


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Янв 2015)

Новиков Игорь (19.01.2015, 23:39) писал:


> Да,кстати в зале видел М. Лелюха ("Аккордеонист") и Олега Добротина.Я думаю,они тоже оценили.


 Мы оценили выступления Ушакова и Ставицкой. Я считаю их лучшими эстрадными исполнителями на аккордеоне на сегодняшний день


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2015)

Новиков Игорь (19.01.2015, 22:05) писал:


> ...влезли эти "невесты" Войтенковские. Уже, слава богу, две их было на последнем. Может переведутся, в конце концов.


Gross (19.01.2015, 23:54) писал:


> Замуж, замуж, срочно замуж!


Новиков Игорь (20.01.2015, 08:33) писал:


> Может мужик умный попадётся,вразумит.


Ради бога прошу извинить меня за нечаянную осведомлённость (чесслово узнал абсолютно случайно), но...
ансамбель, из которого по окончании действия контракта в феврале 2013г. выбыла Наталия Липовцева, оказывается, выражовывает себя и измывается над аккордеонным искусством таперича в новом проекте - дуэте «ЛюбАня» (Анна Зуева и Любовь Аханова) и замужество по крайней мере одной из них нисколько этому не мешает.
Вот глядите какая, например, у них получилась замечательная квазиумофантазия на тему русской народной песни "Во саду ли, в огороде"




Предлагаю обратить внимание на имя аранжировщика, работавшего над музыкой в этом кляпе, простите, клипе. Это Эдуард Аханов, между прочим.
Интересная трактовка, правда? Айя! Экономно, выразительно, просто! Но вместе тем идейный масштаб! И на слух воспринимается хорошо, хотя я бы не сказал, что у этих аккордеонисток такие уж крупные формы

P.S. Итак ЛюбАня и НатаЛи ушли от Серёни и нонче у него (ежели верить интеллигентским кухонным сплетням) невесть что - какие-то новые то ли Ненорды, то ли Незюйды, не то Неосты, а не то Невесты, хотя и их теперь действительно тоже две, а не три.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Янв 2015)

oleg45120 (20.01.2015, 11:01) писал:


> Новиков Игорь (19.01.2015, 23:39) писал:
> 
> 
> > Да,кстати в зале видел М. Лелюха ("Аккордеонист") и Олега Добротина.Я думаю,они тоже оценили.
> ...


Олег,полностью согласен с вами. Который раз их слушаю и всегда полный восторг и масса приятных эмоций ! Блестящий дуэт.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2015)

*MAN*, 

Клип потрясный! Видеоряд - сказка! Одного не пойму: а на кой черт там два аккордеона мелькали и что ж там аранжировщик делал?


----------



## Nikita Shikolov (15 Янв 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Помогите пожалуйста подобрать произведение крупной формы для готово-выборного аккордеона, ориентировочно для уровня 1-3 курса консерватории. Желательно чтобы хорошо воспринималось на слух.


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2015)

vev (20.01.2015, 16:49) писал:


> не пойму: а на кой черт там два аккордеона


Ну Вы даёте, Евгений! Вы что, отвлекались при просмотре? Ай-яй-яй! А чем бы эти ЛюбАни, интересно знать, покачивали бы на 1:26 - 1:29, не виси у них у каждой на плечах по аккордиёну? Вся концепция пошла бы под то место, которое на 0:42 - 0:43 чешет себе темнокожий огородник-садовод в синей косоворотке.
vev (20.01.2015, 16:49) писал:


> и что ж там аранжировщик делал?


 Вот эт я не знаю, эт надо у профи ответа ждать. Я в технологиях создания современной клубной музыки ни рожна не смыслю.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2015)

*MAN*, 
Александр, спасибо за разъяснение! Пересмотрел... Много думал... Пока, похоже, понял только почему аккордеоны полностью белые. Контраст, однако! С огородником. ... 

Жду с нетерпением мнения профессионалов по поводу аранжировщика. Профессия, видать, непыльная. Может пригодится.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Янв 2015)

Уважаемые господа,вы однако отклонились от темы. Прочитайте начало -Крупная форма. А тут какие то костлявые коленки показывают. Нехорошо!


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2015)

*Новиков Игорь*, 

Я таки дико извиняюсь, но "Невесты" с их коленками берут начало из Вашего поста 
Их формы, действительно, не соответствуют названию темы и мы забываем о существовании этого не совсем даровитого коллектива


----------



## Rinat_Djan (20 Янв 2015)

Даже не знаю как реагировать на клип)) Вроде продукт хороший)), да и аранжировка, в принципе, хорошая)) А сам клип, какой-то не очень хороший)) мягко скажем...
НО, все забывают о том, что этот ансамбль, так скажем, позиционируют все таки, как "красивых девушек с аккордеоном") ни больше, ни меньше; и во всех выступлениях, так скажем, этого ансамбля, об этом всё напоминает. В том числе короткие юбчонки, характерные телодвижения и.т.д.и.т.п.
Хотя девчонки, очень даже играющие. Жалко, что пошли по такой стезе. Но не всем же серьезный академический репертуар исполнять (который нужен только академистам, и в основном его исполняют только для академистов)), да и с джазом, как и с эстрадным репертуаром, все не так-то просто)) Так каждому свое... 

По теме, собственной самой темы.
*Nikita Shikolov*, тут можно порекомендовать сонаты Моцарта и Гайдна, как уже выше писалось.
Не стоит забывать и об оригинальных сочинениях, таких как:
"Зимние зарисовки" А.Кусякова;
"Камерная сюита", Вл.Золотарева;
"Сюита" А.Холминова;
"Соната №1","Соната №2: Баскариада", "Болгарская сюита" В.Семенова;
"Дивертисмент" Г.Бреме;
"Болгарская тетрадь" Вл.Зубицкого,
"Ретро-сюита" В.Подгорного,
"Испанская сюита №3" и "Сюита в испанском стиле" А.Белошицкого (названия требуют проверки))
Как-то так)) Если что еще вспомню - напишу.


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2015)

Rinat_Djan (21.01.2015, 00:59) писал:


> все забывают о том, что этот ансамбль, так скажем, позиционируют все таки, как "красивых девушек с аккордеоном") ни больше, ни меньше


Может быть с Вами ещё и можно было бы согласиться, когда бы Вы в свою очередь вспомнили, что речь здесь зашла об их участии отнюдь не в фестивале "Красивые девушки в коротеньких юбчонках и юноши в штанишках и болтающихся помочах с аккордеонами - душа России", а в мероприятии с несколько иным названием, а, главное, смыслом и задачами.

Rinat_Djan (21.01.2015, 00:59) писал:


> Даже не знаю как реагировать на клип))


 А всего лучше наверное будет так, как призывает нас Евгений
vev (21.01.2015, 00:12) писал:


> и мы забываем о существовании этого коллектива


 Было бы, конечно, совсем хорошо, если бы то же самое сделали организаторы концертов и фестивалей, а также вся посещающая их публика, но на то уже, увы, не наша воля.


----------

